# Umbau Specialized Hotrock 12“



## Addicted2steel (24. August 2020)

Ich bin relativ günstig (25 Euro) an ein gebrauchtes Specialized Hotrock in 12“ gekommen. Da der Weg zu einem 14“ Bike für meine Tochter noch recht weit ist, habe ich beschlossen, das Bike umzubauen. Neben der Relativierung des optischen Grusels ging es mir vor allem um die Ablösung der Rücktrittbremse.





Wer auf der Suche nach einem 12“ Kinderrad ohne Rücktrittbremse ist, wird schnell feststellen, dass es da buchstäblich nichts gibt. Ab 14“ ist die Auswahl gut.

Beim Umbau habe ich einige Überraschungen und seltsame Maße erlebt. Da die Hotrocks oft sehr günstig zu haben sind, möchte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen teilen. Vielleicht hat ja noch ein Vater oder eine Mutter da draußen Spaß am Basteln. Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Freude gemacht und meine Tochter hat jeden Fortschritt mitbekommen und ausreichend kommentiert 





*Das liebe Geld:*
Der Umbau hat mich insgesamt um die 200 Euro gekostet. Ich denke über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich da schwer diskutieren: Es ist (finanziell betrachtet) Unsinn. Da könnte man auch einfach in den Supermarkt gehen oder mit einem Rücktritt Puky leben. Völlig okay und legitim! Es ist eine kurze Phase des Gebrauchs und ich denke das Basteln des Fahrrad-Enthusiasten steht im Vordergrund.

*Thema Gewicht:*
Zwar konnte ich die Rücktrittbremse ausbauen und damit viel Gewicht sparen, aber durch die Vbrake und den Booster gibt sich das nicht viel. Der Austausch des Lenkers und des Sitzrohrs, durch Alu, wurden vermutlich vom Leder und dem Lack kompensiert. Ich konnte insgesamt lediglich ein halbes Kilo sparen.

Das Rad wiegt final mit Pedalen *6300 Gramm. 

Bauteile und Maße:*

Hier mal eine Liste der Sachen, die ich vorgefunden habe und die vielleicht dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

*Bauteil*​*Gewicht*​*Maße*​Pedale​300​​Kurbel​745​Tretlager 68mm, Kettenblatt 28 Zähne, Pedalarme 90mm​Vorderrad inkl. Reifen​850​Einbaubreite Nabe: 95mm, Achse 10mm, 16 Speichen​Sattelklemme​28​28 – 30 mm​Hinterrad inkl. Reifen​1445​Einbaubreite Nabe: 112mm, Ritzel 18 Zähne, Achse: 10mm​U-Brake vorne komplett​322​​Lenker​388​Durchmesser 22,5 mm​1“ Integrierter Vorbau​344​Für 22.5 Lenker, Durchmesser im Gabelschaft 21.1mm​Sattel​183​​Sattelstütze​160​22mm x 160mm​


*Teile für den Umbau:*


*Neuteil*​*Maße*​*Link*​*Preis inkl. Versand*​Alurohr​22mm x 1,5mm x 1500mm​







						Alurohr Länge: 0,5-3 m Aluminium Rohr Alu Profil Rundrohr  AlMgSi0,5 Modellbau  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Alurohr Länge: 0,5-3 m Aluminium Rohr Alu Profil Rundrohr  AlMgSi0,5 Modellbau bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


11,56​Lackierset Schwarz Matt​Primer, Lack, Klarlack​https://www.ebay.de/itm/LACKIERSET-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649​14,99​Specialized Decals​​https://www.ebay.de/itm/Compatible-...var=452158815637&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649​5,09​Schwalbe Big Apple​Zwei Stück 12,5x2,0​







						2x Schwalbe Balloon Reifen Big Apple 12-28" HS430 schwarz Reflex m/o Schläuche  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für 2x Schwalbe Balloon Reifen Big Apple 12-28" HS430 schwarz Reflex m/o Schläuche bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


33,48​Hinterachse​10 x 175mm​




						Hinterachse massiv 10 mm x 175 mm für Nabe Radzylinder-Fahrrad Stahl 6005t: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Hinterachse massiv 10 mm x 175 mm für Nabe Radzylinder-Fahrrad Stahl 6005t: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				


13,72​BMX Nabe​10mm Achse, 36 Loch​







						KHE Joytech BMX Nabe hinten präzisionsgelagert 10mm Alu 36Loch schwarz CrMoAchse  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für KHE Joytech BMX Nabe hinten präzisionsgelagert 10mm Alu 36Loch schwarz CrMoAchse bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


9,95​Freilaufritzel​16 Zähne, Gewinde 34mm​







						KHE TG BMX Fixie-Singlespeed Freilaufritzel 16 Zähne hartverchromt Gewinde 34mm  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für KHE TG BMX Fixie-Singlespeed Freilaufritzel 16 Zähne hartverchromt Gewinde 34mm bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


8,95​Chainrunner​​







						CHAINRUNNER org. Kettenschutz mitlaufend Chainglider ersatz TERN ALFINE ROHLOFF  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für  CHAINRUNNER org. Kettenschutz mitlaufend Chainglider ersatz TERN ALFINE ROHLOFF bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


15,8​Griffe​​







						Fahrrad Kindergriffe KLS KIDDO verschiedene Farben  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Fahrrad Kindergriffe KLS KIDDO verschiedene Farben bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


6,7​Avid Bremsehebel​Zwei Stück FR5​







						Avid Fr-5 Bremshebel-set Satin Black günstig kaufen | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Avid Fr-5 Bremshebel-set Satin Black bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


16,2​Jagwire Zugset​Achtung RR-Nippel!​







						Bremszug Set Jagwire/ Shimano komplett | Road, Rennrad | VR + HR Züge & Hüllen  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Bremszug Set Jagwire/ Shimano komplett | Road, Rennrad | VR + HR Züge & Hüllen bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


11,9​Mini Vbrake XLC BR-V04​​




						XLC Uni BR-V04 Bremsanlagen, Schwarz, 29 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

XLC Uni BR-V04 Bremsanlagen, Schwarz, 29 mm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				


9,4​Leder für den Sattel​Min. 25 x 30cm​Bei Ebay nach Lederreste suchen​9​Brake Booster​​https://www.ebay.de/ipp/402350833758?transactionId=894855530027&_trksid=p2047675.l48352​11,28​Klingel​​







						Fahrrad Klingel Glocke Fahrradklingel Kinder Scooter Mini Glocke Bell Handklinge  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Fahrrad Klingel Glocke Fahrradklingel Kinder Scooter Mini Glocke Bell Handklinge bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				


1,99​*Summe*​​​*180,01*​


----------



## Addicted2steel (24. August 2020)

*Ein paar Anmerkungen zum Umbau:

Hinterradachse*: Man könnte auch einfach die Bremsbacken aus der Nabe fummeln. Aber leider bleiben damit viele schwere Komponenten drin. Ich habe mich für eine BMX Nabe und ein Freilaufritzel entschieden. Damit „klackert“ das Rad schön - ein beliebter Kindersound. Das Umspeichen gestaltete sich etwas schwierig, da man von 16/16 auf 16/36 bei den Löchern von Felge/Nabe geht. Es dauert etwas, da ansatzweise Symmetrie reinzubringen. Geht aber, auch mit den originalen Speichen. Nächstes Problem ist die Breite der Hinterradnabe. Ich musste mit Distanzstücken arbeiten, um entstandene Leerräume in der Hinterradschwinge zu kompensieren. Am besten nimmt man Teile der alten Nabe. Leider ist die BMX-Achse nicht breit genug, so dass ich eine 175er Achse bei Amazon geordert habe und diese dann gekürzt habe. Es würde vermutlich auch mit der BMX Achse gehen, aber die Achsmuttern sind dann nach außen nicht ganz „gefüllt“, das gefiel mir nicht.

*Austausch des Sitzrohrs:* Vorweg: Das originale Sitzrohr ist wirklich bleischwer. Hier bietet sich ein Austausch an. Leider passt es nicht ganz von den Maßen, ich konnte zumindest kein Alurohr in 22,5 besorgen. Ich habe mir beholfen indem ich an der Plastikaufnahme des Sattels (die massiv ist) rundherum ein wenig weg gefeilt habe.

*Jagwire Zugset*: Das Set ist für Rennradhebel. Die Nippel passen nur mit Nachbearbeitung in die Avid Hebel. Lieber etwas anderes kaufen.

*Brakeboster und Mini Vbrake*: Das passt alles ziemlich gut. Auch die Stifte für die Vorspannung lassen sich direkt in die Aufnahme des Brakebosters verkeilen. Ansonsten oben mit der Schraube in der U-Brake Aufnahme befestigen und an der Seite breite Kabelbinder. Aufgrund der Laufrichtung „drückt“ der Brakebooster gegen die Strebe. Ich muss mal gucken, wie das in der Praxis hält. Bin aber ziemlich optimistisch.

*Lenker:* Als Lenker habe ich mir ein Stück des o.g. Alurohrs gekürzt. Das passt prima ist dick genug und sieht schick aus. Auch hier gibt es schlichtweg keine Lenker, die man gut außerhalb des Rise einkürzen könnte.

*Sattel*: Der Sattel und die Aufnahme sind ein Teil. Ich habe nichts gefunden, das sich als Ersatz lohnt und habe ihn daher einfach neu bezogen. Das nicht so schwer wie gedacht 

Falls sich jemand gerade mit dem Gedanken trägt, hoffe ich, dass diese Zusammenfassung etwas hilft. Natürlich ist ein klein wenig handwerkliches Geschick hilfreich. Eine Gewähr auf die Umbauten kann ich nicht geben – das geschieht wie immer auf eigenes Risiko. Dennoch bei Fragen, gern fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addicted2steel (24. August 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder des Umbaus. 

Lackierung:






Abschied vom Rücktritt:







Satteln:




Zwischenstand


----------



## Addicted2steel (24. August 2020)

Abschluss


----------



## Chillischote (24. August 2020)

Respekt für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast... das erste optisch schöne hotrock.
immer noch echt schwer für das Geld das du reingesteckt hast, 

Wenn du noch Gewicht sparen willst...
ganz klar die Kurbel nebst Pedale tauschen... und die Reifen auf Black Jack.
Da sollte leicht nochmal ein halbes kg drin sein.

Muss aber nicht sein... aber der Spaß am Fahren ist deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## Addicted2steel (24. August 2020)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Respekt für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast... das erste optisch schöne hotrock.
> immer noch echt schwer für das Geld das du reingesteckt hast,
> 
> Wenn du noch Gewicht sparen willst...
> ...



Danke für den Tipp! Ich hatte mir auch etwas mehr, bzw. auf das Gewicht bezogen, weniger erhofft ? ich glaube, ich lass es aber erstmal so und investiere lieber später mehr in ein 16“.  Jetzt muss erstmal gefahren werden.


----------



## Ivenl (25. August 2020)

Geiles Teil, aber wirklich finanzieller Quatsch


----------

